# Weekend brag



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey hey, way to go!! It's not her fault everyone else got so comfy looking on Saturday!
Big congratulations! When are the next shows?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! Looking forward to the brags on those next two CDX legs--I know she can do it. I'm eager to start hitting the rings to work towards my golden's CD but she's also got a ways to go on the long sits and downs; I'm happy with her heeling. After the CD, definitely the CDX too; so glad there's so many people who will be able to give me pointers on this board.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! The weather was just plain nasty on Sunday, but you both did it


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

pointer number one...
do not EVER let the dog see you fill out the entry form or mail it in, or these days, submit it online.
the second they see you enter a show, they promptly forget everything they ever learned. 
You have to do it in the dark of night, under cover, while the dog is outside, preferably a few miles away being walked by someone...it's your only chance at success in the show.




rappwizard said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to the brags on those next two CDX legs--I know she can do it. I'm eager to start hitting the rings to work towards my golden's CD but she's also got a ways to go on the long sits and downs; I'm happy with her heeling. After the CD, definitely the CDX too; so glad there's so many people who will be able to give me pointers on this board.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ Barb, that cracked me up!

Awesome job!!! I bet you are glad that you decided to go on Sunday! 

What was your score?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> ^^ Barb, that cracked me up!
> 
> Awesome job!!! I bet you are glad that you decided to go on Sunday!
> 
> What was your score?


 
We had the second highest score in the class. 


Oh you mean the number. It was a 187 which at this point is really very good for us.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go! You do such a great job with the dogs! Congrats!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow you and Oriana are awesome! But no videos??


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congratualtions! It must be so hard doing those long stays after other dogs have already laid down! When is your next show?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats and you did it under such terrible weather conditions.

Good Job Oriana!! You made your daddy proud!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!!! Congrats!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Oriana says thanks for all the nice things you all said. We are scheduled to show Sunday at the GSGRC Specialty.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We will be rooting for that second leg! Go Oriana and Hank!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oriana, way to go! You are a very young girl to be so smart. CDX legs are very excellent accomplishments, each and every one.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Miss Oriana! Now just a few more of those silly loooooong sits and downs and then its on to the FUN stuff!!! Good luck next weekend.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add...I was thumbing through one of my issues of the Golden Retriever News and I saw a picture that looked so familiar. It was the May-June 2009 issue ring a bell.....Lucy?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> We had the second highest score in the class.
> 
> 
> Oh you mean the number. It was a 187 which at this point is really very good for us.


Good job!  And I believe Oriana is a very young girl too, right?


----------

